# One white Nail, rest are black?!



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

ok one of these white face tiels we got (male) just doesn't look like the rest or any picture of whit faces that I've seen

Plus I remember reading some where about toenails of tiels and I cant find that article now


This one has one single white toe nail the rest are black - - now if i am remembering the article right that means it is NOT pure White face, that it is split to something ( pied? i think)


I gotta go through my pics here real quick I think i've got a decent pic of his face , I tried to get a pic of the nails, but that just wasn't working out 



it's the little dude on the door 

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture004.jpg


and while i'm at it any ideas on mutations these 2 are?( i'm thinking Pearls and female on both of them )

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture012.jpg

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y29/RednecksDoItBest/Rescue Tiels 11 13 07/Picture011.jpg


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

the dude on the door with the one white nail is split for pied. my little slush is the same way. the two others a pearls and depending on age both could be females. if they loose the pearling then males.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I read the same about the toenail. Pretty much what birdiness said. Is that their cage in the first pic or just a temp? I know you're moving and some are in quarantine-just wondering.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

The little guy on the door isn't split to pied, he IS a pied. I would say the next one is a cinnamon pearl, and then the last is a pearl pied.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

OMg, excuse "my" post up there once again. My sister has taken over my account X.X. I'd pied for the dude on the door. Lightly pied anyways.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

yay I wasn't too far off  

so he's what they consider White face pied (correct)?

I thought the one Pearl was cinnamon - the markings were just too much of a different color between the two (even in our not so good lighting I noticed it) lol

supposedly they were ALL used as breeders ( i know that doesn't mean they're of age)So the 2 pearls would be female? since they're older? even know they don't look very old to me just by looking @ them - but I said that about the one white face too he just has a "young" look to him 


Yes the cage is temp. it is huge though, it loos smaller in than it really is in the pics they've all got ample room to stretch - I let them out every morning ( my boyfriend bought one of those Tree Gyms off the lady) and It is right in front of the cage, the cage door sits on it -( to help the one missing part of the wing get to it easier) and every mornign as soon as I open it at least all but the 2 maybe 3 are out on the tree before I even get a sheet complelty over my daughters bed 

These lil guys and Gals - are going to be on cloud 9 once they realize - we're not going to hurt them - I don't think they've ever had anything good to eat ( like veggies) they do devour millet though

I just hope they get over bieng so scared of people, we can stand in the room, we can talk to them, we can get close to them - but lift a hand up around them and they go nuts, screaming, hissing, biting, or just flying around like maniacs


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Poor little things, it's no wonder they are scared and bite, just think of what they have been through. They have such good memories, that it's going to take a while to build up the trust. I'm sure you will do it though, they will learn to love you, and to understand that they won't get hurt again. They are very pretty tiels.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

the normal grey one has a "white spot" on the back of its head - that is split to pied right?

I've been trying to find the website i found that stuff on - but dummy me didn't back of my favorites before I had my Computer re done - so i've no idea what site i found it on 

but I'm pretty sure that it means split to pied when a Normal grey has a "tick" as they called it on the back of their head


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike is a pied and he has all white nails and one black one. So I would say pied for sure


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> the normal grey one has a "white spot" on the back of its head - that is split to pied right?


Yup you would be correct


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

laurago said:


> Yup you would be correct



Thank you - I thought that is how I read it, but i couldn't remember so I wanted to make sure.


----------

